# Lighting issues for macro shots...?



## dry3210 (Sep 14, 2009)

Was taking some pictures of a frog and spider and having some issues..

When I came across them the sun was already setting so outside lighting wasn't going to help and I could only get in so far without blocking the flash with the lens.  

The frog wasn't too much of an issue because he didn't really move but the spider was all over making its web so a slower shutter to let more light in wouldn't work without a lot of blur.  

I also messed with the aperture but the only way it was even remotely bright the dof was almost completely blurry.

So what I am asking is what kinda of lighting set ups would be good in these situations?  Ring light? Off-camera flash?  On camera diffuser?

Unfortunately I also don't really have too much money to through around so I have a feeling I might just be SOL and spend my time taking pictures during the day.

Heres some..












I wanted to be a lot closer to both of them...I was probably 3-4 inches away and would have rather been about an inch away (close up of the frog's eye and close up of the spider)


----------



## plastii (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, if you are tight on budget you can always use off camera flash with diffuser  I used it for very long time before buying a macro flash.
You can also find DIY macro flash  for example:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkku/3463838953/in/pool-69453349@N00
or
http://brainerror.net/texts/howto/macroring/

The perfect setup would be a ring flash, but off camera flash + diffuser will also work.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'll make an attempt at making a ring flash and if that fails I know what will be going on the Christmas list this year


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 15, 2009)

I think your pictures are good right now.  Sharp and colorful.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 15, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> I think your pictures are good right now. Sharp and colorful.


 
Well thanks!

I'm hoping to be able to get closer macros though..and that means I won't have the flash to help since the lens blocks it closer up


----------



## Buckster (Sep 15, 2009)

I faced a similar macro lighting realization a while back.  Some might say I went too far (or that I'm just plain nuts!), but it was fun and works really well for me:

Buck's DIY Macro Flash Bracket

Ought to be worth a chuckle or two anyway...


----------



## Overread (Sep 15, 2009)

That second shot with the wemvery flash holders is showing more than just the flash hodlers - but also the idea of polarizing the flash output as well as the light going into the lens

NatureScapes.Net - Article on Cross-Polarization Flash Macro Photography
something I really want to try when I get a chance (And some polarizer material). The only downside I see to the larger flash setups is that they do start to become more of a tripod setup than a handheld one (since the more weight you have to carry the quicker you tire and the more handshake and focusing become harder affairs).

My own current lighting (which works decently) is a single speedlite flash in the hotshoe with a lumiquest softbox over the flash. with a longer macro lens like a 100mm, 150mm or 180mm that gives a good amount of lighting out


----------

